# Monitor heute gekauft, Pixel defekt



## Nightslaver (5. Januar 2015)

Guten Abend,

ich hatte mir heute bei euch im Outlet Store den 24" LG 24GM77-B Monitor gekauft und war auch bis vor 2 Stunden recht zufrieden mit ihm, bis ich das unsagbare Glück hatte das scheinbar einer der Pixel auf dem Monitor ausgefallen ist (schwarzer Punkt).
Leider habe ich natürlich das unsagbare Glück das dieser tote Pixel fast schon mittig auf dem Bildschirm liegt und einem dadurch natürlich dauernd bei der Nutzung unangenehm ins Auge fällt. 

Ich weiß das normalerweise bei nur einem defekten Pixel keine Reklamation vorgesehen ist, da man das auftreten von 1 defekten Pixel pro 1 Mio Pixel von Herrstellerseite als "hinnehmbar" (egal wo er auftritt) betrachtet (was für ein Schwachsinn). Trotzdem möchte ich da mal nachfragen ob sich da nicht irgend etwas aus Kulanz machen lässt? Der Pixel ist wirklich sehr ungünstig ausgefallen...  

Mit besten Grüßen, ein verzweifelter, aber normalerweise mit euch wirklich zufriedener

Nightslaver


----------



## Stueppi (5. Januar 2015)

Wenn du ihn per Versand gekauft hast, hast du 2 Wochen rückgaberecht ohne Begründung. Ansonsten musst du auf die Kulanz vom Verkäufer hoffen.

Edit: Nicht gesehen das es im Caseking Forum ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Januar 2015)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn per Versand gekauft hast, hast du 2 Wochen rückgaberecht ohne Begründung. Ansonsten musst du auf die Kulanz vom Verkäufer hoffen.



Steht doch da, war im Outlet Store, da der nur 3 Stationen mit denn öffentlichen von mir entfernt liegt. Da ist leider nichts mit zurück senden inerhalb von 14 Tagen.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (6. Januar 2015)

Hallo Nightslaver,

dieser Monitor ist in der Pixelfehlerklasse II eingeteilt, was 2 ständig leuchtende oder 2 komplett schwarze Pixel erlaubt, so dass du genauso geringe Chancen hast das über den Hersteller zu reklamieren, wie wir. Hier die Übersicht:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pixelfehler

Wenn du mir mal ein, zwei gut erkennbare Fotos per PM davon schickst, dann werde ich weiter oben nachfragen, kann aber natürlich nichts versprechen. 

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Januar 2015)

Hi Mike,

danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort und das du mal nachfragen willst. Hier wie von dir gewünscht die Bilder, habe mir erlaubt die Stelle mit einem roten Kreis zu makieren da man besonders auf der Gesamtansicht des Monitors das ganze nur schwer erkennen kann, was aber in erster Linie der Kamera geschuldet ist, mit bloßen Auge erkennt man es selbst aus größerer Entfernung deutlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Hoffnung mache ich mir allerdings irgendwie nicht das ihr da was machen können werdet. Ich weiß ja auch das ihr auch nichts für den Umstand könnt das die Hersteller sich da so fein aus der Affaire ziehen, am Ende ist halt der der Dumme der so dumm ist und sich wie ich seinen Monitor im Laden kauft...

Gruß Nightslaver


----------



## marvinj (6. Januar 2015)

Und aus diesem Grund wächst auch der Einkauf Online so rasant an, weil es das 14 Tage Rückgaberecht gibt. Ich kaufe auch oft im Laden, meist sind das aber Kurzschluss-entscheidungen, und wenn da was nicht i.O. ist bist leider der Betroffene, der nichts tun kann.
Mein Beileid zu dem toten Pixel ^^ -_-


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Januar 2015)

marvinj schrieb:


> Und aus diesem Grund wächst auch der Einkauf Online so rasant an, weil es das 14 Tage Rückgaberecht gibt. Ich kaufe auch oft im Laden, meist sind das aber Kurzschluss-entscheidungen, und wenn da was nicht i.O. ist bist leider der Betroffene, der nichts tun kann.
> Mein Beileid zu dem toten Pixel ^^ -_-



Ja wird wohl auch, neben anderen, einer der Gründe für sein. Es wäre aber mal interessant ob die Zahl toter Pixel wirklich so hoch ist das es  nicht rentabel wäre Monitore mit solchen Defekten auch schon beim Aufall nur eines Pixels zu tauschen, oder ob man sich da einfach nur als Hersteller, künstlich, die Rückläufe gering hält...


----------



## marvinj (6. Januar 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja wird wohl auch, neben anderen, einer der Gründe für sein. Es wäre aber mal interessant ob die Zahl toter Pixel wirklich so hoch ist das es  nicht rentabel wäre Monitore mit solchen Defekten auch schon beim Aufall nur eines Pixels zu tauschen, oder ob man sich da einfach nur als Hersteller, künstlich, die Rückläufe gering hält...



Auf jeden Fall ist es verdammt ärgerlich, denn sobald man es einmal wahrgenommen hat, sieht man das Pixel immer wieder...
Ich denke, dann würden viele Monitore mit einer schlechteren güteklasse verkauft werden, was eigentlich garnicht so schlecht sein kann


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Januar 2015)

Ach ich hätte damit noch leben können wenn das Ding irgendwo am Rand sitzen täte, aber es muss auch richtig schön weit in der Mitte passieren, da wo es einem direkt in das Auge sticht weil der Blick auf den Monitor ja natürlich mittig ausfällt...
Wenn die Jungs bei Caseking da nicht evt. doch helfen können bleibt eigentlich nur zu hoffen das dass Teil innerhalb der 2 Jahre auf andere Art seinen Geist aufgibt und ich ihn auf Gewährleistung tauschen kann.
Wo ist ein technischer Defekt wenn man ihn mal wirklich brauchen könnte?


----------



## Deathy93 (6. Januar 2015)

Ich find diese Pixelfehlerklasse ******* total behindert.
Ich hatte auch mal einen Monitor von Acer, der auch  nur einen toten schwarzen Pixel hatte.
Und der war wie bei dir genau in der Mitte.

Total ärgerlich!

Deshalb kaufe ich nur noch online.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Januar 2015)

@Caseking-Mike:
Kannst du schon eine Aussage tätigen?


----------



## Caseking-Mike (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo Nightslaver,

wenn du den Monitor bisher absolut sorgsam behandelt hast und er in der kurzen Zeit keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren abbekommen hat, dazu die OVP vorhanden und vollständig intakt ist, dann kannst du den Monitor wieder ordentlich und vorsichtig verpacken und im Outlet Store vorbei bringen. Zeig dem Mitarbeiter dann diesen Thread und anschließend wird ein Mitarbeiter unserer RMA-Abteilung vorbei kommen und den Monitor prüfen. Das kann ein paar Minuten dauern. Wenn die Kollegen dann sagen, dass alles okay ist, können wir den Kauf rückabwickeln. Das hier ist also kein Versprechen, da wir das Gerät vor Ort begutachten müssen für eine finale Entscheidung. Wenn die Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind, dann ist es jedoch aus Kulanz möglich.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Januar 2015)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Hallo Nightslaver,
> 
> wenn du den Monitor bisher absolut sorgsam behandelt hast und er in der kurzen Zeit keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren abbekommen hat, dazu die OVP vorhanden und vollständig intakt ist, dann kannst du den Monitor wieder ordentlich und vorsichtig verpacken und im Outlet Store vorbei bringen. Zeig dem Mitarbeiter dann diesen Thread und anschließend wird ein Mitarbeiter unserer RMA-Abteilung vorbei kommen und den Monitor prüfen. Das kann ein paar Minuten dauern. Wenn die Kollegen dann sagen, dass alles okay ist, können wir den Kauf rückabwickeln. Das hier ist also kein Versprechen, da wir das Gerät vor Ort begutachten müssen für eine finale Entscheidung. Wenn die Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind, dann ist es jedoch aus Kulanz möglich.
> 
> ...



Hi Mike,

der Versuch einer Rückabwicklung ist doch schon besser als eine klare Absage, oder die persöhnliches Pech Schiene. Und darum kauf ich bei euch auch seid 4 Jahren fast alles was Hardware betrifft. Ihr seid wenigstens, im Vergleich zu 90% der anderen Shops, bemüht euren Kunden bei Problemen zu helfen und entgegen zu kommen.  
Werde ihn wohl heute, oder morgen, je nachdem wie ich Zeit finde, wieder sorgsam verpacken und mein Glück versuchen.

Ich danke dir auf jeden Fall schon mal für deine Hilfe.

Gruß, ein optimistischer Nightslaver


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2015)

Finde ich auch klasse. 
Wünsche dir dann viel Glück dass es klappt und du einen fehlerfreien Monitor bekommst.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Januar 2015)

So, Rückmeldung für die die es evt. interessiert wie es ausgegangen ist.
Bin grade von Caseking zurück.

Kurz gesagt hat man mir den Monitor nach eingehender Prüfung gegen einen anderen Monitor des gleichen Typs getauscht. Hoffe nun das ich mit dem mehr Glück habe als mit dem alten...

An dieser Stelle noch mal ein dickes Lob an Caseking für den Tausch, ihr wärt von der Sachlage her ja nicht verpflichtet gewesen ihn mir aus zu tauschen, da die Gewährleistung ja noch nicht gegriffen hat, bei einem toten Pixel. 
Und auch bei Caseking-Mike möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle noch einmal bedanken, für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Hilfe. 

Jungs, ihr habt heute wieder bewiesen warum Caseking für mich die Nummer 1 unter den Händlern ist, euer Service war und ist einfach nur top. 
Drückt mir nun die Daumen das der neue Monitor fehlerfrei seinen Dienst verrichtet.

Beste Grüße, ein vorerst glücklicher und zufriedener Nightslaver


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2015)

Hört sich echt super an. 
Dann viel Glück mit dem neuen Monitor.

Ich muss auch mal wieder was bei Caseking bestellen.
Vielleicht bekomme ich dann eine Tütte Gummibärchen. 
Beim letzten mal hab ich keine bekommen.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (7. Januar 2015)

Ich schwöre, dass du eine Tüte Gummibären bekommst!


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Januar 2015)

Also ich hab ein Tütchen bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2015)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Ich schwöre, dass du eine Tüte Gummibären bekommst!



Danke. 

Ich werde mir demnächst ein neues Case kaufen -- wobei "demnächst" etwas übertrieben ist aber im Frühjahr bestimmt.
Und dazu brauche ich dann auch noch Verlängerungen für PCIe, EPS 12V, 24 Pin und noch ein paar Sachen.

Dazu noch ein neues Board, RAM, CPU, Netzteil, usw. 
Vielleicht sind sogar 2 Tüten Gummibärchen drin. 

Ach. Mist. Hab glatt die SSDs vergessen.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (7. Januar 2015)

Kurz gesagt, du brauchst einfach alles ^^


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2015)

Nein. Meine Grafikkarten behalte ich. 
Der Markt ist da ja träger als ein Faultier im Baum.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Meine Grafikkarten behalte ich.
> Der Markt ist da ja träger als ein Faultier im Baum.



Wohl wahr, big Maxwell läst sich leider sehr viel Zeit...

*edit* Bis jetzt sieht es gut aus, alle Pixel arbeiten so wie man sich das wünscht.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Dezember 2015)

Tja, genau 11 Monate, 22 Tage später ist es wieder soweit, herrlich.
Gestern hat sich auch beim 2ten Monitor ein Pixel verabschiedet, diesmal oben links mittig im Bild (habe es mit rot umrandet):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin ehrlich grade darüber zimlich angefressen. Es kann doch echt nicht sein das in nicht mal einem Jahr zwei Monitore des selben Models Pixelfehler aufweisen. Nummer 1 bereits direkt nach dem Kauf und Nummer 2 keine zwölf Monate nach Inbetriebnahme... 
Ehrlich ich bereue es grade sowas von mich im Januar damals für den LG 24GM77-B entschieden zu haben und dafür 320 Euro ausgegeben zu haben und das obwohl ich mich vorher auch noch genau informiert und Kundenmeinungen studiert habe, wo aber niemand geschrieben hat damit solche Probleme gehabt zu haben.
Und das schlimme daran, es ist ein Fehler der nicht unter die Pixel-Fehlerklasse 2 fällt, somit Umtausch nada. 

Ich bin so stinksauer darüber, kann sich keiner vorstellen, nie wieder ein LG-Monitor, nie wieder!


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte noch nie einen Monitor ohne pixelfehler, finde dies auch nicht störend...... vielleicht finde ich es auch deshalb übertrieben sich nach 1 Jahr Benutzung über einen einzigen toten Pixel aufzuregen.
Aber ist halt ein sehr subjektives Thema, genauso wie der eine einen Ton als leise empfinden kann und ein anderer diesen ton eben als Lärm. 

Gibt doch so "pixelwiederbelebungsprogramme", probiert dass doch mal aus.
Ansonsten, einfach unter Pech gehabt verbuchen. Aber damit wirst du eben auch beim nächsten monitorkauf rechnen müssen.


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Nightslaver,



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...Und das schlimme daran, es ist ein Fehler der nicht unter die Pixel-Fehlerklasse 2 fällt, somit Umtausch nada.  ....



Das ist natürlich extrem ärgerlich. :/ Obwohl sich das vielleicht nun komisch anhört, bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass in der näheren Umgebung des aktuellen fehlerhaften Pixels sich in Kürze auch noch 2 mehr verabschieden.

Gruß,
Eddi


----------

